# ηθογραφία = novel of manners, study of manners | (ρωπογραφία) genre painting



## anef (Sep 8, 2010)

Έχει κανείς λεξικό λογοτεχνικών όρων για να δει πώς αποδίδονται οι λέξεις _ηθογραφία _ή _ηθογραφικός_; Σε γενικά λεξικά και στο ίντερνετ βρίσκω μόνο περιφραστικές αποδόσεις (π.χ. study of habits and customs). Είναι λέξη που τη χρησιμοποιούμε μόνο για την ελληνική πεζογραφία;


----------



## Cadmian (Sep 8, 2010)

Κατά το επίτομο λεξικό λογοτεχνικών όρων του Γεράσιμου Μαρκαντωνάτου:

*Ηθογραφικό* διήγημα, μυθιστόρημα. Ηθογραφικό ονομάζουμε εκείνο το διήγημα, μυθιστόρημα κλπ. που περιγράφει την ελληνική ύπαιθρο, το ελληνικό χωριό με τις τοπικές παραδόσεις και τους απλοϊκούς κατοίκους. Η ηθογραφική πεζογραφία αρχίζει στην ελληνική νεοελληνική λογοτεχνία την προτελευταία δεκαετία του 19ου αιώνα μετά την απομάκρυνση από το ρομαντισμό και την καλλιέργεια του ιστορικού μυθιστορήματος της παλαιάς αθηναϊκής σχολής. 

Οι όροι ηθογραφία, ηθογραφικό κλπ είναι νεολογισμοί της καθαρεύουσας. Πλάστηκαν από τον Ζ. Στεφανόπουλο (Πανδώρα 20, 1869-70 σσ. 72, κεξ. και 81 κεξ.) κατά μετάφραση του γαλλικού *roman de moeurs* (...). 

Και το Παπυράκι πάνω-κάτω τα ίδια αναφέρει, απλά επεκτείνει την ηθογραφία και στη ζωγραφική.


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2010)

Για το λογοτεχνικό θα πρότεινα:
_Study of manners (Étude de moeurs)_

Στην W, πολύ σωστά, αν ζητήσεις _ethography_ σε πάει στην _ethology_.


----------



## anef (Sep 8, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## Cadmian (Sep 8, 2010)

Παίζει και το novel of morals and manners, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν αφορά το ηθογραφικό ή το ηθικοπλαστικό διήγημα ή μυθιστόρημα. 

Το δεύτερο πάντως είναι το moral novel, ή τουλάχιστον αυτό καταλαβαίνω εγώ.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 8, 2010)

Στη ζωγραφική η _ηθογραφία_ δεν αποδίδει το _genre_ (όπως κι η _ρωπογραφία_);

http://www.19thc-artworldwide.org/i...cret-school-and-an-ongoing-national-discourse: Genre painting in Greece has come under the term _ithographia_ (ηθογραφία—often rendered in English as "ethography"), which refers as well to late-nineteenth-century Greek literature (i.e., prose) and is often translated as "study of manners" or "study of morals."*** Genre painting is usually defined as such on iconographical grounds, that is, its subject matter is derived from daily life, especially (as with Greek _ithographic_ painting) from that of peasants and the countryside in general. Despite of its iconographical content, however, it does not have any formalist ties with folk or popular art; rather, it is considered an academic genre.
** *For a brief discussion on, actually, the untranslatability of the term, see Beaton 1982–83, p. 105 (referring specifically to literature).

http://www.arxaiologia.gr/assets/media/PDF/migrated/1220.pdf: Μετέφρασαν τον όρο genre, που αργότερα με την ίδια αμηχανία αποδόθηκε ως ηθογραφία.

http://clubs.pathfinder.gr/arti/184625: Στους ζωγράφους της Σχολής του Μονάχου (Κ.Βολανάκης, Ν. Γύζης, Νικηφ. Λύτρας κ.ά.) του 19ου αιώνα υπήρχε στα ηθογραφικά θέματα (genre), στις σκηνές εξιδανικευμένης καθημερινότητας από τα ήθη και έθιμα του τόπου, έστω και σε βαυαρέζικη εικαστική αντίληψη.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 8, 2010)

Τώρα με μπερδέψατε (ο τρίτος σύνδεσμος κυρίως). Άλλο η Ελληνική ηθογραφική ζωγραφική και άλλο η ρωπογραφία και το genre painting. Αντιγράφω από τους "Τρεις αιώνες νεοελληνικής τέχνης" του Τώνη Σπητέρη:

"Η ηθογραφική ζωγραφική σε πλατιά έννοια περιλαμβάνει ένα ευρύ τομέα της ζωγραφικής του τέλους, κυρίως του 19ου και των αρχών του 20ου αιώνα, που αντιπροσωπεύει τα ιδανικά της μικροαστικής τάξης στην ανάπτυξή της...Ειδολογικά περιλαμβάνει σκηνές από την κοινωνική και οικογενειακή ζωή, μυθολογικά, ιστορικά και θρησκευτικά θέματα, ακόμα και προτραίτα..."

Και από εδώ:

"Σκοπός ὅμως τῆς ἠθογραφικῆς ζωγραφικῆς δέν εἶναι νά προβληματίσει ἤ νά καταγράψει καί νά ἐλέγξει τυχόν κοινωνικές ἀδικίες. Σκοπός της εἶναι νά ἐξάρει τά εὐγενῆ ἤθη καί νά διδάξει. Ἐξιδανικεύοντας καί ὡραιοποιώντας τήν καθημερινότητα προσδίδει πνευματικό περιεχόμενο σέ ἔννοιες κοινές καί οἰκεῖες. Ὁ μόχθος, οἱ ἀσχολίες τοῦ σπιτιοῦ, ἡ κοινή ζωή στό χωριό καί ἀργότερα στήν πόλη, ἡ οἰκογένεια, εἶναι ἀξίες πού ἐξασφαλίζουν ἠρεμία καί γαλήνη στόν ἄνθρωπο καί τονίζεται ἡ ἰδιαίτερη σημασία πού ἔχουν γι’ αὐτόν μέσῳ τῆς ζωγραφικῆς πού τίς ἐξυμνεῖ"

Η διαφορά δηλαδή είναι ότι σε αντίθεση με το genre painting, η Ελληνική ηθογραφική ζωγραφική του 19ου αιώνα εξιδανικεύει και διδάσκει.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 8, 2010)

Αντιγράφω κι εγώ (πέρα από τα παραθέματα που έδωσα πριν) από την Μεγάλη Αμερικανική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια:

*ηθογραφία* (*genre*) Η περιγραφή των ηθών και εθίμων και ειδικώτερον της καθημερινής ζωής ενός λαού διά καλλιτεχνικών μέσων. Με ηθογραφικά θέματα ησχολήθησαν όλαι αι μείζοναι τέχναι — και ιδιαιτέρως αι εικαστικαί και το θέατρον. Από απόψεως θέματος και περιεχομένου η ηθογραφία διακρίνεται εις γενικής και ειδικής μορφής. Υπό γενικήν έννοιαν ο όρος εχρησιμοποιήθη κατά τους 16ον και 17ον αιώνας προς χαρακτηρισμόν έργων αφορώντων εις ευρείαν κλίμακαν θεμάτων με ειδικήν εκάστοτε μορφήν. Αλλά κατά τους 19ον και 20όν αιώνας η ηθογραφία προσέλαβεν την ειδικήν αυτής μορφήν και χαρακτηρίζει έργα με θέματα εκ του καθημερινού βίου.

ΣτΖ: Το εγκυκλοπαιδικό λήμμα καλύπτει μία ολόκληρη σελίδα, και ξεκινά την αναφορά από τον Αντίφιλο για να καταλήξει στον Λύτρα αλλά και στους Χρηστοβασίλη, Κονδυλάκη, Καρκαβίτσα, Μπόγρη· κι επειδή θα πρέπει να αντιγράφω για πολλή ώρα το αφήνω προς το παρόν. Πάντως είναι γεγονός ότι συνολικά την έννοια της ηθογραφίας (και στη λογοτεχνία) την αντιστοιχίζει με το αγγλ. _genre_, όπως έγραψα στην αρχή.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 8, 2010)

Δηλαδή λες ότι ηθογραφική ζωγραφική=genre painting. Γιατί στο αρχικό σου post λες ότι "Στη ζωγραφική η ηθογραφία δεν αποδίδει το genre ..." Ή όχι; 

Όπως και να έχει, και τα ίδια τα παραθέματα που δίνεις επιβεβαιώνουν ότι υπάρχει μια σύγχυση μεταξύ των δύο όρων (genre painting και ηθογραφική ζωγραφική). Προσωπικά, θα προτιμούσα μια λέξη όπως το ithography ή ethography για την συγκεκριμένη ελληνική σχολή του 19ου αιώνα για να διαφοροποιηθεί από τα αντίστοιχα ευρωπαϊκά. Κι ας ακούγεται περίεργο ή σόλοικο.

Η ελληνική ηθογραφική ζωγραφική είναι κάτι πολύ συγκεκριμένο και αρκετά ιδιαίτερο, με συγκεκριμένες κοινωνικο-οικονομικές και πολιτικές συνιστώσες που δεν υπάρχουν στο ευρωπαϊκό genre painting. Επίσης, περιλαμβάνει πορτραίτα και άλλα είδη που επίσης δεν συγκαταλέγονται στο Ευρωπαϊκό genre painting. Και επίσης υπάρχει και η αντιστοίχιση ρωπογραφία=genre painting. Οπότε εκεί γίνεται μεγάλο μπλέξιμο.

Φαντάζομαι βέβαια ότι η χρήση του όρου εξαρτάται από τον εκάστοτε κριτικό/θεωρητικό της τέχνης. Αν θέλει να εντάξει την ελληνική τέχνη στην ευρωπαϊκή και να την αναδείξει ως εφάμιλλη ή συγγενική, θα χρησιμοποιήσει τον όρο genre painting. Αλλιώς, θα πηγαίναμε αλλού.


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2010)

Αν θελήσει κάποιος να μεταγράψει για να διαφοροποιηθεί, τότε _ethographia_.

(Η αρνητική διατύπωση του Ζαζ τελειώνει με ερωτηματικό, επειδή στον τίτλο δεν είχα βάλει σε εκείνο το σημείο τη ζωγραφική.)


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 8, 2010)

nickel said:


> Αν θελήσει κάποιος να μεταγράψει για να διαφοροποιηθεί, τότε _ethographia_.



Ίσως. Υπάρχουν ευρήματα και για ithographia στη ζωγραφική και τη λογοτεχνία (το οποίο δεν μ' αρέσει), αλλά και πολλά για ethography (σε σχέση πάντα με το συγκεκριμένο κίνημα). Η ουσία είναι ότι ο όρος ηθογραφία έχει μια απόχρωση η οποία δεν αποδίδεται από το genre painting.


----------

